# Closed End Pen Technique?



## JBCustomPens (Mar 29, 2010)

Hey everyone,


An idea. To make a closed end pen, couldn't you mount a 4" blank between centers, turn a morse taper, and then insert into your headstock spindle and turn away? Is this possible, and is it a dumb idea? Thanks.


----------



## KingBentley (Mar 29, 2010)

Wow, there's an idea!! I'd think that you'd have to be pretty precise if you didn't want the blank rockin' around in the head stock.  And then, there is always the question.. how would you finish the other end?


----------



## JBCustomPens (Mar 29, 2010)

Well, the closed end could be toward the headstock. And you could then part that off and hand sand, or sand before it is parted completely. Of course though, you would need two blanks for one pen, but that might be cheaper than a collet chuck or a couple of closed end mandrels. 


On the morse taper part, someone posted a pentel pencil that showed how he did it by making a morse taper to fit into the headstock...


----------



## KingBentley (Mar 29, 2010)

Well, I say give it a shot, everybody seems to have their own way of doing things that work best for them.  Me, I love my collet chucks from PSI.  I've only used the 3/4" one so far, but I imagine I will need the other ones soon enough.  Anyway, Good Luck!


----------



## JBCustomPens (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks. I was just trying to think of an idea to use before I take the plunge into buying a collet chuck and other things. Thanks for your input!


----------



## jskeen (Mar 29, 2010)

An alternative way of doing closed end pens is to just use your existing adjustable mandrel.  If you drill your blank initially about a half inch deeper than the tube with a number 1 drill bit, then drill to the depth of the tube, you can then glue the tube in and actually thread the end of the mandrel into the extra hole at the bottom of the blank.  Then you can either use a bushing for the open end, or just use a sleeve from your trimmer and mike the end to the right size. Bring up the live center to support the mandrel till you get ready to do final shape and finish on the closed end, then part off the extra with the live center dimple in it, shape and finish at a lower speed just held on by the threads.  When done, simply unthread the blank from the mandrel and assemble.  

Zero new equipment required!


----------



## its_virgil (Mar 29, 2010)

Check out the closed end pen articles on my website at http://www.RedRiverPens.com/articles

do a good turn daily!
Don



JBCustomPens said:


> Thanks. I was just trying to think of an idea to use before I take the plunge into buying a collet chuck and other things. Thanks for your input!


----------



## RAdams (Mar 29, 2010)

Yup! I also just put together a closed end tutorial based on my experiences learning the technique. If you have an adjustable mandrel, you are ready to go! It is in the library in the 2010 file.

P.S. The wooden taper idea is a really tough one to get to work. The wood on metal is too soft and causes the wood to seat improperly. damhikt.


----------



## drayman (Mar 31, 2010)

jskeen said:


> An alternative way of doing closed end pens is to just use your existing adjustable mandrel. If you drill your blank initially about a half inch deeper than the tube with a number 1 drill bit, then drill to the depth of the tube, you can then glue the tube in and actually thread the end of the mandrel into the extra hole at the bottom of the blank. Then you can either use a bushing for the open end, or just use a sleeve from your trimmer and mike the end to the right size. Bring up the live center to support the mandrel till you get ready to do final shape and finish on the closed end, then part off the extra with the live center dimple in it, shape and finish at a lower speed just held on by the threads. When done, simply unthread the blank from the mandrel and assemble.
> 
> Zero new equipment required!


 
and thats the way i do em too. easy peasey.


----------

